# Fursuit Glasses.



## Nox (Aug 3, 2009)

_As I was looking at my fursuit head, I began to ponder "She would look very good with glasses" so I set out upon the Internet to find out how to do such things. Google gave me 'Glass eyes' and nothing on what I needed, so I turn here, to FA._
_I would like to make glasses for my fur suit head, but I'm not sure how. Like I said, Goggle is no help, and YouTube and forums searching came up nothing. _​ 
_Mind lending me some help?_​ 
_Giving me some idea's on what materials I should use, or where to get them?_​ 
_The glasses I will make will be frames only._​ 
*Thank you for all your help.*​


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 3, 2009)

umm...if you ever saw Electropaw and his pal Champ on pawpet live, Champ uses the huge, novelty glasses. But I know what you mean. I'm looking for Black shades that will fit the head.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 3, 2009)

Hm. If I were doing this, I'd use copper wire. It comes in all sorts of colors and is relatively cheap (at my local craft store I can buy seven feet for $4). It is also available in different gauges (I can never spell that right), with smaller numbers being thicker and larger numbers being thinner. For glasses I'd use something between a ten and a fourteen-gauge wire. You'll probably be okay with just one pack (seven feet).

To actually mold the glasses, I'd start on one side and make that, uh, straight part. I think it's called a leg. Then I'd find some sort of round object (or square if you want square-shaped glasses) to trace. Wind the wire around the object to make the part of your glasses that you'd see out of. Straighten out some wire for a bridge and repeat. Then make one final leg, and you're done.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 3, 2009)

Which style of glasses? I think i know how to make a few.


----------



## Shino (Aug 4, 2009)

Dollar store novelty glasses are probably going to be your best bet. If your fursuit head is small enough, you could even take a cheap grocery store pair of wireframe sunglasses and mod them to work with your suit.

Oh, and please don't center your text. It makes reading your post on a large monitor frustrating. Left align is your friend on a forum.


----------

